# Why is no one hiring me?



## MrWizard (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a decent resume. I work part time. I have a job that qualifies as work experience. 

But no one is hiring right now. The only jobs that are even remotely looking or claim to be looking due to the amount of bulll **** of scams and fake ads, are 

Marketing.
Accounting.
Administrative Assistant.
Some door to door, telemarketing.
Financial work.

None of this ******** relates to my degree. I don't want to work at XXXX company doing marketing or some type of work that I have no idea what it is, or what they need. I am not qualified for it. But 99 percent of the searches on Monster, Craig List, Indeed, Career Builder, is always those four.

I didn't go to school for business or fiance. Where are the good jobs that actually pay well like production assistant to movies or animation, or something that allows you to work behind the scenes for a company that is in the entertainment field?


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

send resume. ill take a look at it.. send me PM if you need help with resume.


----------

